# For a good laugh, watch this Halloween Garage Haunt Video



## Joel7356 (Sep 19, 2012)

Garage Haunt Video from Halloween 2014.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IClBjLaj0Gk


Enjoy!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Good stuff, thanks for posting


----------



## Joel7356 (Sep 19, 2012)

Glad you liked it. Let me know if I should post another video


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh. do post more. That was really fuuny!


----------

